# Rubik's Cube Episode of Mythbusters



## SparkZer00 (May 12, 2009)

This video has had a similar effect as michel gondry's video on our legitimacy.

You guys have probably already made a thread about this though...


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2009)

Indeed this did come up some time ago.


----------



## IamWEB (May 12, 2009)

I hate that so much...


----------



## Sa967St (May 12, 2009)

yup, I saw this a looong time ago. I'm sure that even some non-cubers can tell that this one is fake.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 12, 2009)

I raged at them implying that solving cubes with feet/BLD was impossible.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 12, 2009)

This is insulting...I think...


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 12, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> This is insulting...I think...



It is insulting, that they didn't do their research and check if it actually IS possible.


----------



## Poke (May 12, 2009)

What did they do, like 7, or 8 moves?


----------



## IamWEB (May 12, 2009)

They showed how easy it was to fake a video, without actually saying how it was possible. Maybe some tips to help distinguish real and fakes? No, just an obvious fake to show the easiness of fakes...

Maybe Dan [Knights] or Tyson could have had another TV appearance to help them, but they probably never even came across their names >___<


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 12, 2009)

Cowboy-hat-man is pretty good at walking backwards.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 12, 2009)

I dont think its backwards, but fast forwarded, and when the guy in the background shows, they slow down it again.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 12, 2009)

It's backwards, you can slightly see the limp that cowboy man has. If you tape yourself walking backwards and reverse it, you have a limp.


----------



## Asheboy (May 13, 2009)

I think its backwards because the way he solves with his feet. Its a lot easier to pull the sides down rather than push them up (well, I find that at least) and you can see he pushes them up a lot. Also notice how they don't speak once solved and they both finish at the same time.


----------



## qazefth (May 13, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It's backwards, you can slightly see the limp that cowboy man has. If you tape yourself walking backwards and reverse it, you have a limp.



Like how david blaine walks backwards and dogs were barking at him?


----------

